# Stormy, Snowball, and new foal show pics!



## LittleBittyBritches (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, Ok, I know it's been awhile, but I wanted to post some pics from Stormy, Smokey, Blue, and my daughter's first show. I have some videos too. Sorry about the quality, best to watch on a larger screen for the video links. So I will start with Blue, Snowball's foal born in May this year. This was an AMHR show, but seemed to be a smaller one. So, some of our wins were by default that no others were in the class. He was nervous being away from momma. 


Stormy & Smokey. Remember he was born back in April, and he is still nursing too. Well, they did mare and nursing foal


Also, my daughter showed Stormy for the first time. she is 6, and Stormy was nervous being away from her baby, but I am so proud she didnt give up, and took charge.
here is a link to a video of her first show


Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Wings (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done! Looks like you guys had fun


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2012)

Many congrats!!! Your chips are looking great too.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 26, 2012)

you daughter gets a BIG HIGH FIVE from me...she was great!!

Not that I know what Im talking about b/c I dont show but i would think that a couple smaller shows are great for your younger horses.....just to get in there and get their hoofs wet...just for experience!! Who cares if some wins were by default...I say no one dared enter the class b/c they knew your horses would kick their little behinds!!! congratulations, all your horses and your daughter looked great!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jul 26, 2012)

thank you so much everyone! We had fun, we are going to a small county fair in October (not a registry show) We took a few of our horses last year(different ones of course). Looking forward to it, and my daughter wants to show again, yea!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Kara



welcome back



have missed you! wow thats so cool you taking your babies out already well done you!

looks like hubby and daughter had great fun


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you! I have been around on the regular forum. We have been busy getting everyone ready for the show, and vacation, and now back to school prep, and working with my hubby to get extra $. Cause we could use it! Lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats, Kara! What a great job your daughter did at the show! Did your hubby like it? They did good with liberty! Loved the videos and pictures!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Aug 24, 2012)

I cant help but relate to your reaction when your husband caught the horse! My mom does that all the time, but hers is more extreame. When we were practicing, she started yelling and jumping up and down when i caught our usually difficult horse lol, she scared us both. At the show i made her take pictures so she wouldnt do that again haha.


----------

